# White growth on mouth?



## Nazzypoo (Oct 2, 2011)

I've had my Betta for a few months now. He has been doing well in his 10 gallon, until recently when (Against my better judgement though finally being persuaded by other people) I decided to put cardinal tetras in with my Betta. Fuego went after them at first, but an hour or two later he gave up and they seemed to be fine. I kept checking up on them regularly and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. I did a 50% water change soon after and went to bed.

Woke up the next day and found two of the tetras dead, and the last had had its fins nibbled apart. Fuego seemed much more enthusiastic after I took the tetras out, as he had seemed pissed that I had the audacity to introduce new fish to his tank.

Anyway to get to the reason for my post, I went out shopping earlier and came back to find my fish nestled in the corner of my tank. I looked closer and noticed a white bacterial growth on his mouth, and he didn't seem as energetic as he had been earlier. I had noticed this white growth before, but didn't think too much of it (I'm an idiot) as I didn't see him acting in any way to indicate there was anything wrong with him. 

I'll post pics up in a bit, but I'm going to run out to Petsmart in a bit to pick up a ph/nitrate chemical kit thing along with medicines. But the problem is I don't know what medicines to pick up and have zero experience with treating a sick fish. What type of things should I pick up to treat this? I'm going to do another water change when I get back, but for now I was just wondering what exactly I may need to cure my fishy.


----------



## Nazzypoo (Oct 2, 2011)

pics


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like a fungal infection. Is he the only fish currently exibhiting symptoms? If so, I would remove him asap. I have never treated a fungal infection myself; I've just helped a few friends treat their fishes'. I can't recall the specific medication we used. I'll research a bit and get back to you. Someone more experienced will probably be along by then. One thing not to do is raise the temperature. Fungus thrives in warm water. However, I wouldn't really advise lowering the temperature either. That didn't help either.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Does this sound like what he could have to you? 

*Columnaris
*•Symptoms: White spots on mouth, edges of scales and fins, Cottony Growth that eats away at the mouth, Fins rapidly disingrate, starting at the edges
Gray areas around head and gills, As the disease progresses the gray lesions may change in color to yellow/brown/red, Lesions often occur in front of the dorsal causing a “saddleback” appearance, Lethargic, Loss of appetite, Clamped, Gasping for air

If so, here's what to do:
•Treatment: There are 2 versions of Columnaris: chronic and acute. Chronic Columnaris can take days to progress while acute can kill within a day. It is contagious so isolate sick fish. If more than one fish shows symptoms then treat the entire tank. Perform daily 100% water change in small tanks or ¾ water change in larger tanks. Make sure to clean the gravel. Treat with Aq.Salt: add 1 tsp/gal Aquarium Salt 3 times, 12 hours apart so that you end up with 3 times the normal concentration. Do NOT raise the temperature as it thrives in temps over 85*F, however, lowering the temperature does not seem to help fight it. Combine salt treatment with Mardel’s Coppersafe, Maracyn I & II, API Erythromycin, OR API Triple Sulfa, combined with Jungle’s Fungus Eliminator (if possible).


----------



## Nazzypoo (Oct 2, 2011)

Thats what I'm thinking it is. I already took the remaining tetra out (2 of the 3 died overnight) and put him a jar until I could figure what to do with him, but he ended up dying earlier today as well. I didn't notice anything peculiar about them, aside from the fins being ripped up from my betta sadly.

I picked up erythromycin and salt (made it to petsmart with 10 minutes to spare too, turns out they close at 6 on sundays). As of right now, the game plan is to put my fishy in a separate container and clean the crap out of the tank. 

I'm reading the back of the erythromycin though and its saying something about 'removing filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration'. Does this mean they want me to run with no filter? I was planning on changing the filter cartridge anyway after I finished cleaning everything, but are they suggesting I don't run it period until the treatment is done? 

I feel like thats a stupid question (but important, I would presume). My other stupid question is the fact my filter (AquaTech, which is Walmarts spin off brand) comes with a cartridge thats supposed to stay in for the life of the filter. Would it be smart to leave this in after treatment? 

And thank you for the help Campbell =P


----------



## Nazzypoo (Oct 2, 2011)

Heres some pics 24 hours after treatment; really doesn't look like hes getting better =(


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww, poor guy. I'm sorry I can't offer any advice about the filtering or specific treatment. All my tanks are unfiltered. All I can say is continue treatment. It might take a few days to kick in. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I am sorry your fish got sick. It is columnaris. I am battling it in my 29 gallon and it wiped out 10 fish in three days. You've got some good advice there, as for the filter just take out the carbon if you can. Keep the filter media, but the carbon will remove the medication from the water if kept in. Good luck!


----------



## Nazzypoo (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuego died earlier today. 

I got up this morning and saw the infection had spread to the top of his head, and was debating on throwing another erythromycin packet in but decided I would wait until the 24 hour mark to do it.

Just got back from class and saw him resting on the bottom of the tank not moving =( Poor guy was a trooper through the whole thing and I'm sure he was in a lot of pain, so I guess its for the best.


----------

